# Did Pioneer ever make 5.25" woofers?



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Woofers only, not with tweeters!

My Panny boombox needs some new foam but unfortunately I can't find proper replacements.

Thinking of swapping in some car audio speakers for the time being but I'd like them semi-period correct (aka, pre 2000).

Standard 5.25" car speakers work but I don't need tweeters. I know I can cut the wire to them but the look wouldn't be right.

So, did Pioneer make just woofers in that size? Anyone have a part number? Need to do some ebay searching :laugh:

Oh, and if there's any box lovers on the forum, it's a FA-C3 Tuner/Amp, CT-C3 Tape Deck, and the CS-C3 2-way 45w speakers. All pieces come apart, it's really cool. These weren't sold as complete boomboxes; you'd select the components you wanted and built your own. There were many different speakers, tuners, etc to choose from. This one was my father's that he bought new in 1984 for $443. That's nearly $1000 when you account for inflation! Amp has some serious power... I've hooked it to my tower speakers and they CRANKED!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I can't fully remember, but I believe pacparts.com sells panasonic parts. Not sure if they sell speakers though, never looked.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

The original Pioneer woofers were part number 12-512A; which is discontinued.

I searched around but couldn't find any Pioneer 5.25" woofers without tweeters. I'm sure I could try and locate some old home audio speakers that used a 5.25" midbass but that'd take too long.

After researching power ratings, box requirements, crossover frequencies, etc... settled on a pair of these bad boys 

Tang Band W5-704D 5-1/4" Woofer 264-850


----------

